# Erreur installation Win 10 Bootcamp



## polo29718 (6 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme plusieurs personnes, j'ai beaucoup de difficultés à installer Windows sur mon Macbook pro de début-2015 Rétina (Mojave).

J'ai d'abord tenté la version d'octobre 2018 avant de lire que celle-ci ne fonctionne pas. J'ai réitéré ma chance avec la version d'avril 2018 sans succès. Ci dessous, l'image des deux messages d'erreur rencontré lors de l'installation de l'ISO Windows. 







J'ai un SSD de 2TO dans le Macbook, donc possibilité de faire une partition windows assez conséquente. 

J'attends avec impatience votre solution miracle  

Merci d'avance


----------



## polo29718 (7 Janvier 2019)

UP ?


----------



## polo29718 (12 Janvier 2019)

Forum dead ?


----------

